# Will an 18g or 21g basket fit ?



## foxy (Nov 14, 2016)

Will an 18g or 21g basket fit the standard Cherub double outlet portafilter instead of the 14g one ? If so please can someone advise a supplier ?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Not 100% sure but based on all the other pf and machines i have used 18g if s spouted pf , 21 g you would more than likely need a naked pf .

Google vst basket uk , there are loads of suppliers and roasters that sell them .

Next question ridged or ridge less . One has a ridge , one does not . Easier to take out the one without a ridge .


----------



## foxy (Nov 14, 2016)

Thanks for your reply, I was hoping to use an 18g or 21g with the double outlet portafilter as the vsf basket will not allow that I understand ??


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

18g basket should be fine


----------



## foxy (Nov 14, 2016)

Thank you for your prompt reply...I will look at the choices !


----------



## Antibubble (Oct 23, 2011)

Isn't there a thread suggesting the marzocco 17g basket is the 'best buy'?


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I'm pretty sure the LM 'Strada' 17 is the same as a VST 18, the name and grammage was to avoid affecting sales of the other one or something like that. There was a thread on it somewhere. Most baskets of that capacity will fit a spouted PF as Martin says. My choice would be ridgeless. Ridged ones can sometimes be a real pita to get out.


----------



## Norvin (Sep 10, 2014)

The 21g basket that came with the bottomless portafilter that I have just bought for my Bezzera doesn't fit the Fracino portafilter on my Piccino. It is too tall by only a few millimeters, so I think that the smaller 18g basket would probably fit.


----------



## foxy (Nov 14, 2016)

Thank you for all your feedback, the 18g vst is at the limit of a tight fit so the 21g will not fit ! And a summary of the 58mm tamper is that it does not fit a std double Fracino basket as it is too big .


----------

